

A 3D display that looks like a hologram - royosherove
http://vimeo.com/59377788

======
seankean
Robbie is doing great work blending novel volumetric and 'holographic' display
techniques and new 3D gesture controllers like the Leap. Check out his Iron
Man interface video linked off his Vimeo profile - can't wait for him to blend
this in with more Pepper's ghost work. Keep an eye on this guy --- I'm sure
we'll see lots more surprising stuff from him to come - he is guy who made a
keyboard out of moss after all! ( <http://robbietilton.com/blog/?p=1318> )

If anyone is interested in seeing another 3D display that looks like a
hologram check this video out that our team put together:
<http://bit.ly/voxie-preview>

